# Aquatech 10g tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

just gonna use it again for a shrimp tank, is this tank worth it? walmart sells it for $40

http://www.ocreef.com/10_gallon_starter_kit_by_aqua_tech_a_marineland_company


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

It seems like a decent tank kit. The filter is good for a 10 gallon aquarium. I say go for it. I love your 20 gallon planted tank, by the way. Well done.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ohmyfish said:


> It seems like a decent tank kit. The filter is good for a 10 gallon aquarium. I say go for it. I love your 20 gallon planted tank, by the way. Well done.


Lol. Thanks i ended up getting this since i cant wait to setup a new tank XD as for the light in ok, itll be only a shrimp tank n ill jus put mosses in there


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Check with SugarGlider in the B/S/T discussion area. He's got 10gals (fishroom or better quality) for IIRC ~$7-8 tank only.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I got one of those, just change the light to 2x15w cfl and it's blinding


----------

